
Compressor.io – Compress and optimize your images - davidbarker
http://compressor.io
======
Sir_Cmpwn
This isn't magic, it's just optipng. I did this locally and got the same file
(literally, with the same md5sum):

    
    
        optipng -o 3 foobar.png
    

Also, MediaCrush does the same thing transparently+losslessly when you upload
a number of files, and it's open source.
[https://github.com/MediaCrush/MediaCrush](https://github.com/MediaCrush/MediaCrush)

~~~
darthgoogle
Has anybody tried Piped Piper?

~~~
actionscripted
Why bother with Pied Piper? Nucleus will launch soon and I'd rather trust my
data to an established brand like Hooli than an unknown startup.

~~~
DeerSpotter
im working on something similar, it gave me an insight i thought i forgot
about a bit ago.

------
untog
Looks fine, but unless this is a command line tool I can integrate into my
build scripts then I'm just not going to use it.

~~~
thelibrarian
If you want a good list of command-line tools to do this sort of thing, have a
look at the ImageOptim website
([http://imageoptim.com/](http://imageoptim.com/)), which lists all of the
command-line tools it combines together.

~~~
chuckreynolds
imageoptim is my current go to... it's pretty solid.

I have an image that imageoptim brought down to 149kb. I ran THAT already
compressed image through compressor.io and it brought it down to 51kb. Whoa.
Very very minimal degradation in some of the image drop shadows but not enough
to care based on that file size

~~~
orkoden
If you use ImageAlpha before ImageOptim and reduce the colors, you will get
even smaller files. Lot's of PNGs will not contain many colors anyway.

------
gnu8
I'm busy combing through /usr/bin for other trivial utilities that I can turn
into a web site for residual income. I was tempted to create a parody site
that would execute 'ls' for you, all you'd do is add the site's public ssh key
to your system.

------
chewxy
How does this compare with jpegmini[0]? It's actually one of the best
compressors I know (and use)

EDIT:

Compressor.io (lossless): Before 4.72 MB | After 4.72 MB

Compressor.io (lossy): Before 4.72 MB | After 1.27 MB

JpegMini (lossless): Before: 4.72 MB | After 1.3 MB

Test image: [http://imgur.com/gbOCJxX](http://imgur.com/gbOCJxX)

[0] [http://www.jpegmini.com](http://www.jpegmini.com)

~~~
xooyoozoo
JpegMini claims to be _perceptually_ lossless, not mathematically lossless.

------
kraken-io
Since compressor.io is down we're shamelessly recommending
[https://kraken.io](https://kraken.io) instead.

We invest very heavily with dedicated infrastructure (dual-CPU hexacores) and
provide unparalleled optimization and compression for both lossy and lossless
options. We have a serious API and bulk upload and download options. Build-in
CDN (SSD-based) integration is coming within a few weeks.

~~~
Kudos
Are you guys using proprietary image compression tools, or are you doing the
same thing as these guys and just sticking a web interface in front of open
source tools?

~~~
heeton
I'm a customer, and I don't really care what drives it. Kraken works very
well, I use it all the time.

~~~
Kudos
It's great that it suits you, but I want to know whether it provides
compression levels that I'm not already getting.

------
takinola
I am always amazed at the level of snark that creeps up whenever someone has
the gall to launch a product that is not sufficiently innovative (as defined
by most of the commenters here).

It does not matter that this functionality is trivially available to anyone
with a CLI. There are tons of people who do not know what a CLI is and would
not know what to do with it if they found one. Sticking a nice UI on a utility
is a worthy innovation. I can imagine lots of web designers or non-technical
people with blogs would find this very useful.

Having more options to compress your images is a good thing. The fact that
other services that accomplish similar things exist does not disqualify you
from launching a service. How many Chinese restaurants are in your
neighborhood?

Let us choose to be on the side of the builder. It is hard enough to create
stuff without having to deal with the snark from bystanders in the peanut
gallery.

~~~
wouwi
I agree with you. I'm the guy behind compressor.io, and it was never my goal
to launch a big competitor to existing platforms. I just tried to create the
easiest and simple interface for people who wants a quick and nice way to
compress their images. Compressor isn't a revolutionary image compression
tool, it just uses the best open-source libraries to achieve an effective
result, comparable to other online tools.

------
slowmotiony
So, say I have 25GB of photos on my OneDrive. How would I go about compressing
them all in a lossless way similar to the way this website does it? I use
Windows so no imageoptim for me.

~~~
kcbanner
You use optipng, which this site just wraps.

~~~
slowmotiony
What about JPEGs?

~~~
rast-a
For bigger images the quality always gets downgraded to 80 and Huffman tables
are optimized. For smaller ones the quality differs so he's using a tool to
automatically pick the right quality.

@wouwi: what's the tool used for JPEGs?

~~~
wouwi
jpegoptim and jpegtran

------
antoni
Sounds like another Pied Piper clone to me.

~~~
marcomonteiro
This was my first thought and I actually looked to see if it was a gag site.
Otherwise I agree with other comments that it needs to be a CLI tool to become
truly useful for me.

------
matt42
How do you innovate? Did you invent a new algorithm? Or the backend is just
using special configurations of open source tools? Compressor.io just did 1%
better on an image already optimized with gimp.

------
mwarkentin
I've been working on something similar with Github integration at
[https://shrinkray.io](https://shrinkray.io)

Instead of compressing a single file at a time, or using a CLI / api, you can
get one-click optimization for all of the images in your repo.

I'm hoping to add automatic image optimization when new images are committed
at some point, but it's a side project, so a little slow going.

------
karangoeluw
I see this on the site:

> Jabatus EX503 - Voir [http://www.jabatus.fr](http://www.jabatus.fr)

Is it hacked or what?

------
instakill
This probably gives you no better compression than using a CLI tool or
something like imageoptim. But where this wins is in the presentation. If
you're a lay-person, if you see this, you see magic. You get to immediately
see your file size shrink and get proof with an interactive visual widget.

------
raminassemi
Perfect for my needs. I compress images for blog posts, and rather than having
to load a compressor, this is perfect. Go to website, drag & drop, save.

\+ I just compressed JPG which I previously saved for web with Photoshop. No
loss of quality, 18% smaller filesize.

------
pornel
For lossy PNG it is using pngquant, so if you want a command-line version:
[http://pngquant.org](http://pngquant.org) or local GUI:
[http://pngmini.com](http://pngmini.com)

------
hiphopyo
What's the best way of doing this in Rails?

So far all I got is [https://github.com/emrekutlu/paperclip-
compression](https://github.com/emrekutlu/paperclip-compression) (jpegtran +
optipng).

------
NKCSS
Does not work with chrome for me (
[http://imgur.com/hblv5lr](http://imgur.com/hblv5lr) ) and when I click
download, I get a not found page.

------
grrowl
Excellent work, but as others have said you're launching too early without an
API, batch upload or other features everyone on Hacker News would consider
"core".

------
willyyr
Has anyone tried sharp for node? Looks quite promising.

[https://github.com/lovell/sharp](https://github.com/lovell/sharp)

~~~
chadscira
wow those benchmarks are pretty impressive

------
joeblau
I need a bulk mode, CLI tool, or an Apple script.

Edit: Pretty please :)

~~~
thelibrarian
ImageOptim is what you want: [http://imageoptim.com/](http://imageoptim.com/)

~~~
chuckreynolds
yeah imageoptim is my current go to on mac. so good. cmd line is better.

~~~
thelibrarian
Command line is definitely best for scriptability and repeatability.

The thing I like about ImageOptim is that it runs multiple strategies (for PNG
and JPEG at least) and picks the best one. Plus its ease of use for one-off
compressions can't be beat.

------
jbardnz
It would be nice to have some information on the site about how this actually
works and what advantages it has over exporting from Photoshop.

~~~
nathos
Photoshop export (yes, even Save for Web) is notoriously inefficient. As
others have mentioned here, ImageOptim (and the various command line tools it
uses) can make your images significantly smaller (particularly PNGs).

~~~
hiphopyo
Why can't Adobe, with all their resources, simply bring "Save for Web" up to
par with JPEGmini and Compressor.io?

~~~
chuckreynolds
I'm assuming licensing issues.

------
mburst
Is the site down/been hacked?

------
kevinsundar
I think it was hacked... This is the text I'm getting from the page:

Jabatus EX503 - Voir www.jabatus.fr

------
__xtrimsky
The lossless compression does not compress better than photoshop.

And the lossy one is bad.

------
chuckreynolds
really need an API for this. i'd build a quick WordPress plugin and would like
to build this into custom app wysiwyg's.

Compression seems pretty good with very minimal degredation

~~~
sogen
There's smush.it for wordpress:

[https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-smushit/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-
smushit/)

------
tiedemann
Tried a logo; result is smaller but looks like crap.

------
faridalii
This should be a Dropbox feature!

------
nppc
API ?

~~~
kcbanner
It is just optipng

------
mxpxrocks10
nice work!

------
drewvolpe
How does this compare to Hooli or Pied Piper ?

~~~
matmik
Haha, good one.

